# creepiest villagers?



## exorcism (Aug 23, 2015)

who do you think are some of the creepiest villagers?

all the creepy-ish villagers are my favs but jfc if stitches doesn't drive me up the wall. i wanted to love him so bad but his whole childish vibe is really way too weird. and of course the first thing he ever asked me for was my skeleton (omg) so now his house is all the weird kiddie furniture and then just. a skeleton in the corner.

my baby creepy villager though is dotty i love her so much. i won't lie though, my opinion on her was pretty swayed when i saw this picture (warning for blood) when i searched her on google images. i'm in love

so who are some of your favorite (or least favorite!) creepy villagers?


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 23, 2015)

uh
i used to have samson and i really liked him but tbh his smile... is kinda creepy


----------



## MD Fey (Aug 23, 2015)

* Sparro - looks like a living dead (Imagine you are sitting in your room alone at night, you look out the window and see his face staring at you)
* I find Freckles creepy for some reason O_O
* Female Gorillas (Jane, Violet, Rocket) - yuck
* Coco - Soulless rabbit


----------



## ams (Aug 23, 2015)

Yeah I find Stitches and Peaches really creepy. Those eyes x_x


----------



## Starlightz (Aug 23, 2015)

I agree! Dotty is kind of creepy looking, but I love her. I honestly think Gaston is creepy looking, but I know a lot of people like him.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 23, 2015)

Peck. His eyes just look like... Oh dear...


----------



## Celty (Aug 23, 2015)

I think Cobb takes the cake on this one.


----------



## peppy villager (Aug 23, 2015)

stitches has never creeped me out idk why. i think hes cute and i had him in my town for a long time 

lucky creeps me out (but in a good way like i think he's cute), coco kinda creeps me out, dotty creeps me out big time, pietro creeps me out UGH but i still love how colorful he is, Marcel is super weird and creepy.

also I found this image on google and it's creeping me out


----------



## Elo (Aug 23, 2015)

I used to like Klaus in my town before my big break from ACNL. When I came back though, I swear he was hitting on my mayor in the creepiest/most uncomfortable way ever. Needless to say he's been cycled and gone.


----------



## PaperCat (Aug 23, 2015)

Stitches, Peaches, Coco, Jambette, Pietro, Gorillas (mostly Al, Rocket and Violet)


----------



## effys (Aug 23, 2015)

Gabi freaks me out. She just looks horrible and it makes everything she says creepy


----------



## coderp (Aug 23, 2015)

I've never understood Peaches' design...

Why u ded fam?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 23, 2015)

I image Stitches was a real bear at one time and then someone ripped him apart and took out his eyes and stitched him back-together. 

Rodeo also kind of creeps me out but I love him. Chow is just freakn werid. When I had him in town he would always lurk behind my house even though he lived across town.

Also Greta when she's mad. She looks okay when she's normal, but don't make her angry...


----------



## cornimer (Aug 23, 2015)

Beardo and Pietro really creep me out.  And Apple just a little bit.


----------



## bigger34 (Aug 23, 2015)

VanessaMay18 said:


> Beardo and Pietro really creep me out.  And Apple just a little bit.



Was just going to say those exact two!


----------



## bigger34 (Aug 23, 2015)

Oops, double post.


----------



## dorak (Aug 23, 2015)

Coco and stitches
When I was playing ac on ds version, I hate stitches and keep throwing rubbish next to his house,even not sending him any medicine when he was sick... I was terrible


----------



## PixyVenom100 (Aug 23, 2015)

Coco, Pietro, and Canberra... Oh the horror's!


----------



## The Blood Countess (Aug 23, 2015)

Like you, I love most of the "creepy" villagers. But _Apple_... is just disturbing. And not in a good way.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MyLifeIsCake said:


> Also Greta when she's mad. She looks okay when she's normal, but don't make her angry...
> View attachment 144497



I totally want Greta now.


----------



## Alotoaxolotls (Aug 24, 2015)

Croque..._ that moustache_


----------



## HHoney (Aug 24, 2015)

Rodeo - Creepy cool.  Canberra - crazy creepy.  Jambette - halloween clown mask creepy ugly beautiful. and then there's Cobb:



Celty said:


> I think Cobb takes the cake on this one.



I have Cobb as my first 5 in Rumble. He's still here. At first I was completely freaked out, now I realize he is a FRANKENSTEIN PIG.
He's green. His house is a lab. He is Dr. Frankenstein in Animal Crossing.

In his spare time he probably makes all the gyroids on his lab bench late at night and then buries them in the ground in all our towns. Like a Frankenstein Santa Claus.

And you know what? He's grown on me. I really like him. But he's not a bear. I wish I had a spot for him in my other town. If anyone sees this and somehow is thinking of building a Haunted House/Halloween/Creepy town he'd be perfect. I'd give him to you for free. I'd even trade/pay you so that he has a home. Or tell me that there is a DA with a Cobb out there.


----------



## mayorcarlie (Aug 24, 2015)

Coco, I absolute love her but combined with her house decor? Ugh major creeper alert.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also Pietro -


----------



## TuesdayE (Aug 24, 2015)

I was two days into Wild World when Joey came up to me and let me know that since I wasn't there last week he went through my house. It's been awhile since that happened, but I still haven't been able to shake off the creep vibes I get from him.


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 24, 2015)

Stitches, Beardo, Peaches, and Barold.


----------



## The cub servant (Aug 24, 2015)

Fauna. I know a lot of peoples find her adorable, but I really can't take her eyes.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 24, 2015)

Cobb, Canberra, Coco, Pietro, Spork, and Peaches.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 24, 2015)

This one isn't really a villager, but Zipper T. Bunny.

As for actual villagers, Jambette comes to mind immediately. Roscoe is a bit creepy, especially his house, but I think he's pretty cool.


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 24, 2015)

Surprised noone has mentioned Rasher yet.

Creepiest villager has to be Chester. *shivers*


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 24, 2015)

Pietro


----------



## Mentagon (Aug 24, 2015)

Deena and Cally scare me, personally. Their faces don't look cute at all. 

Agree with almost everything else previously listed, yuck.


----------



## PaperCat (Aug 24, 2015)

Rodeo came into my cafe when my mayor was making coffee, and he is creepy.


----------



## milkyi (Aug 24, 2015)

Peaches, and Ruby, their eyes are just too much for me >_<


----------



## sakurakiki (Aug 24, 2015)

Naomi... Her eyes & just everything about her creeps me out...

I never personally had her in my town, but I'm so glad that to this day I haven't. >__<


----------



## Nunnafinga (Aug 24, 2015)

Rasher.....creepy?Nah......

This is an obvious choice but Coco is pretty damned creepy to me.Nice enough........but creepy.


----------



## tui (Aug 24, 2015)

I don't get the creepiness behind Stitches and Peaches - I'm pretty sure they're just stuffed dolls? Not souless eyeless etc. things.
I also love Pietro and Cobb, because come one, Pietro is the cutest clown you'll probably ever see.

I almost prefer creepy to cute, I love Mathilda and Roscoe who have the same ~dark~ look, they're just more... interesting? I don't know what draws me to their designs much. Hopper and Buck too, they're not cute and are slightly on the creepy side, I just think they're great. Plus Coco, who is awesome.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 24, 2015)

THAT HEAD

- - - Post Merge - - -

also in this pic she's eating herself


----------



## axo (Aug 24, 2015)

UGH CHOPS


----------



## Akimari (Aug 25, 2015)

As much as I love Coco, her utter soulless look in her eyes AND complete lack of emotion in regards to, well, anything, is quite unsettling. I mean, even when I do things like the Shrunk Funk Shuffle in front of her, her mouth barely changes. Or when I sneeze or show shock, she makes the little "shock" noise and the little shock lines appear, but her eyes... they never change. Not to mention I've caught her sleeping standing up... her eyes were still open...


----------



## Mikerd (Aug 25, 2015)

Beardo. Those eyes. Dat hair.


----------



## pafupafu (Aug 25, 2015)

pompom and her spooky eyes :-(
also avery kinda.


----------



## pafupafu (Aug 25, 2015)

pompom and her spooky eyes :-(
also avery kinda.


----------



## RLinksoul (Aug 25, 2015)

A lot of the cranky villagers I tend to find creepy or gross. Especially Vladamir and Limberg. The voice those types of villagers have doesn't help.



Akimari said:


> As much as I love Coco, her utter soulless look in her eyes AND complete lack of emotion in regards to, well, anything, is quite unsettling. I mean, even when I do things like the Shrunk Funk Shuffle in front of her, her mouth barely changes. Or when I sneeze or show shock, she makes the little "shock" noise and the little shock lines appear, but her eyes... they never change. Not to mention I've caught her sleeping standing up... her eyes were still open...



Yes. EVERYTHING about Coco is unsettling.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 25, 2015)

pafupafu said:


> pompom and her spooky eyes :-(
> also avery kinda.



yeah pompom is p creepy. she was a starter in my town and the fidst time my sister saw her she said "ew that duck is ugly" :I


----------



## Kipper_snax (Aug 25, 2015)

Wart Jr and his constant murder troll face. (also he reminds me of those crazy Surinam Toads that lay their eggs in their backs)

Also cheating cause not a villager, but Lief is a bit unsettling


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 (Jun 7, 2016)

_tabby *shiver*_


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jun 7, 2016)

Surprised we've not had more mentions of Coco.


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Katie1313 (Jun 7, 2016)

Rodeo... The red evil eyes stare into your soul forever...


----------



## Cascade (Jun 7, 2016)

Violet or Diva @.@


----------



## Charcolor (Jun 7, 2016)

ribbot makes me uncomfortable for some reason?? i know the idea of a robot frog is pretty cool and i hope he has a lot of friends but. idk i don't like being around him

also lucky, because he's a mummy dog. anything could be under those bandages, and it's likely either a severely gorey injured body or a zombie with rotting flesh. i hope he keeps his bandages on


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 7, 2016)

Tammi and Al








those eyes... and Al's gigantic mouth is frightening


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 7, 2016)

I don't find many villagers creepy, except Cube.


----------



## Ursaring (Jun 7, 2016)

Beardo, so very much. Everything about that bear just screams wrong. Those eyes...I've seen dead fish with more sparkle. Just ugh!


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 7, 2016)

Diva is by far, the creepiest villager.


----------



## Shinx (Jun 7, 2016)

ahh, I really hate rasher. his scar thing is really freaky to me!


----------



## Rubylena (Jun 8, 2016)

Interesting thread, saw some of my dreamies (Dotty, Diva, Stitches, Rodeo) here haha.
I personally find all the smug villagers creepy because of what they say and especially write in letters... I guess it's fine if you don't mind them flirting with you but ugh. No. Especially Marshal probably cause he looks like a cute little marshmallow baby squirrel but then talks about how he wants to get romantic with you.. Move out, please.


----------



## Svive (Jun 8, 2016)

Crunchy said:


> stitches has never creeped me out idk why. i think hes cute and i had him in my town for a long time
> 
> lucky creeps me out (but in a good way like i think he's cute), coco kinda creeps me out, dotty creeps me out big time, pietro creeps me out UGH but i still love how colorful he is, Marcel is super weird and creepy.
> 
> also I found this image on google and it's creeping me out



LMAO
omg that is terrifying for some reason..

I agree with pietro because really a clown sheep?
Also I think ruby is really creepy too idk how anyone could love her and her bloodthirsty eyes..


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 8, 2016)

Al and Clyde the horse version of Al.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 8, 2016)

Running into Coco at night is terrifying.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jun 14, 2017)

I agree with dottie... but some art is convincing me she's cute


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jun 14, 2017)

Beardo!!!! 
The clown...

Just those two I find creepy

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aubrey895 said:


> Beardo!!!!
> The clown...
> 
> Just those two I find creepy



Wait coco


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 14, 2017)

jambette


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 14, 2017)

Rasher looks like he's had it rough. Can't look at that scar.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 14, 2017)

Gaston.

He looks like Hitler.


----------



## ikeafanboy (Jun 14, 2017)

Stitches and Pietro give me the creeps...


----------



## Miii (Jun 14, 2017)

Beardo. His face weirds me out. I also don't like how his gut hair sticks out from under all of his shirts...


----------



## Brijade07 (Jun 14, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Peck. His eyes just look like... Oh dear...



yes omg. I have him in my town right now and he's actually super sweet, but I can't get over the eyes


----------



## Apparition (Jun 14, 2017)

Rodeo with his tiny red eyes...


----------



## cupidrot (Jun 14, 2017)

carmen! the beady eyes and that soccer mom name... gives me chills man


----------



## lunatepic (Jun 14, 2017)

Probably Coco, with her soulless, gyroid-esque face. ...But I guess she's still kinda cute? Wouldn't mind having her in my town tbh


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 14, 2017)

Peaches is a little creepy but also really adorable!


----------



## Emizel (Jun 15, 2017)

In my opinion Cobb and Coco are the creepiest


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 15, 2017)

Barold and Bella. Good god. Why?


----------



## John Wick (Jun 15, 2017)

My creepiest villager EVER, was Tabby in WW.

Loved her though! ^_^


----------



## Daysie (Jun 15, 2017)

Pietro, I don`t like clowns.


----------



## NormalVillager (Jun 15, 2017)

Tabby, that face is horrific


----------



## Kitsey (Jun 15, 2017)

I've always felt this way about Ozzie and Lyman. Clyde - I thought I liked him until I saw him in person. His coloring just looks sickly to me. Rodney, Vladimir, and Chow weird me out too.


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 15, 2017)

I think some of the creepiest ones can be the ones that have no eyes like Coco, Stitches or Peaches. But i've gotten used to it by now, and I find most of them more cute than creepy. Nindori from e+ version is still creepy as anything though, he's still up there as one of the creepiest. He could say anything to me and i'd still be creeped out. I think it really depends though on how a villager acts towards me in order for me to find them creepy. Coco is still creepy to me but I guess that's part of the charm.


----------



## PacV (Jun 15, 2017)

Depend of the perspective. Some people think Stitches and Peaches look creepy cause they're living toys. For others (like me) looks cool.

Other one is Rodeo or Katt.


----------



## mimituesday (Jun 15, 2017)

i do not like muffy. her eyes scare me and the sheeps' scarfs can make them look like someone is trying to rip off their headss


----------



## ashlif (Jun 15, 2017)

Coco is a creepy villager and I do love her! People find her creepy because of how she looks.


----------



## Pinkbell (Jun 15, 2017)

Jitters.. I have his card and everytime I have to open my card album I turn the page fast with him on it..


----------



## BackgroundRavenclaw (Jun 15, 2017)

Cole. He moved into my town in front of the path to the beach which is a horrible spot, so I already didn't like him,  then his eyes are so freaky, and I just want him to move! For some reason I always see him bhind trees or houses and it looks like he's stalking the other villagers. Once he asked, but when I said yes he said he said he didn't want to move anymore and I actually almost screamed because he will forever creep on everyone.


----------



## Giully/Ouma (Jun 16, 2017)

I guess you could say Stitches and Lucky, but I love them either way! Their my creepy villagers uwu


----------



## suanmei (Jun 16, 2017)

every answer on here should be pietro


----------



## hamster (Jun 16, 2017)

rilla


----------



## HHoney (Jun 16, 2017)

Kitsey said:


> I've always felt this way about Ozzie and Lyman. Clyde - I thought I liked him until I saw him in person. His coloring just looks sickly to me. Rodney, Vladimir, and Chow weird me out too.



I like Clyde but I wish he was more yellow in New Leaf. I totally see what you mean - sometimes his color in New Leaf just looks ew.
I've grown to adore him tho lol 

He is much more yellow and cheery in City Folk!


----------



## PotatoPowered (Jun 16, 2017)

I've never been a big fan of Beardo because... well, his beard. His eyes don't even have pupils which makes it creepier. *shudder* Jitters too. His eyes creep me out every time I see him, so I moved him out of my town.


----------



## Mu~ (Jun 16, 2017)

Pietro, Coco, Lucky, Beardo.


----------



## Mirichan (Jun 17, 2017)

Coco for sure, it's strange for an AC character to have a gyroid face and it is even stranger when you realize that gyroids are modeled after Haniwa figureines, which are made of clay and buried with the deceased..

(On a side note: He's not a villager but Kapp'n is weird. He's been hitting on the "obviously very young" female human characters since AC:CF? Arrest this man)


----------



## Fuzzle.Sophie (Jun 17, 2017)

Canberra. I don't even have to explain why.


----------



## kindakooky (Jun 17, 2017)

Pietro, Beardo and Coco.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 17, 2017)

Fuzzle.Sophie said:


> Canberra. I don't even have to explain why.



They really don't do our Koala Bears justice.


----------



## Dewy (Jun 18, 2017)

Raddle. i have his amiibo card and he legit scares me


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Jun 18, 2017)

I have Lucha Luca something the wrestling bird. He's so creepy.
Rasher can be.
That green pig sprock?


----------



## allainah (Jun 18, 2017)

Coco & Clyde are kinda creepy! but not in a bad way cause I love them both


----------



## rayaacrossing (Jun 19, 2017)

wtf is that ugly kangaroo called. i have nigtmares xD


----------



## RedEllie (Jun 19, 2017)

The only creepy villager I have at the moment is Pietro, the clown villager.


----------



## spoonfork (Jun 22, 2017)

Coco and Lucky are pretty creepy, but I like them


----------



## Isalami (Jun 22, 2017)

I personally find cobb and coco the creepiest ^ ^; omg. even though I love coco to death. i don't really like beardo either, i mean he's nice, but he just gives me a weird feeling.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lucky is pretty spooky too but I love him so much! I mean who wouldn't love the sweet mummy dog?! ;o; besides cookie he's got to be my favorite dog design...!


----------

